# Honda HS520C or a Toro CCR 2450?



## Barron Thompson (Oct 11, 2005)

I’ll be buying either a Honda HS520C or a Toro CCR 2450. 
Both are the manual start model, Honda’s is a 4 stroke and the Toro is 2. 
The oil adding or the oil changing doesn’t make a difference to me. I’m kinda guessing that they are both very similar with very subtle differences. 
Please post which one you believe to be superior and why.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I had the same dilema last year . I finally decided with the Honda after I read several posts. 9 out of 10 recommended me the Honda. It weights less than the toro and it has a better engine.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Honda's have the best engines, no doubt about it! 4 strokes are (in my opinion) also better in the long run over any 2 stroke, less wear, vibration, etc. pumpkin:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*go toro*

I've got the Toro, it performed flawlessly last year and the oil mix allows it to start in below temperature weather. I think I had to pull it three times once to start it


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Barron Thompson said:


> I'll be buying either a Honda HS520C or a Toro CCR 2450.
> Both are the manual start model, Honda's is a 4 stroke and the Toro is 2.
> The oil adding or the oil changing doesn't make a difference to me. I'm kinda guessing that they are both very similar with very subtle differences.
> Please post which one you believe to be superior and why.


I have 2 Toro single stage units. Both of them suck blowing snow into the air filter and crap out. A big pain in the butt when you need them the most.

Gene


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I like 2 strokes, mainly because you dont have to worry about it not wanting to start if its floppin around in the back of the pickup truck on your way to the next house.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I also use the toro/ my 2nd is a craftsman..both ran the 23 times it snowed here last year without any probs..I hope i have the same luck this year..(not with the blowers with the snow):bluebounc payup


----------



## Barron Thompson (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replys.
I bought the Honda.
I really don't believe there is that much difference performance wise between the two.
My dealer sells both and he thought the Honda had a slight edge over the Toro.


----------

